# Multiple stop



## Alkimist (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello, I am new to lyft and one night my rider ask if we can stop at 7/11 and i told him that he can add a stop on the app, but the rider refused to do it and said it will just be quick, the rider was huge and i dont wanna make him upset and lead to something bad. So what can i do to get the correct fare for the trip? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

You will still get the right fare as far as I've experienced. If he doesn't want to add multiple stops, just try changing the next destination on your end to where he's going first. Then change it afterwards to where his final destination is at.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

You get paid for what you drive. Otherwise PAX could input something down the street and 'change their mind' and want to go across town for a min fare


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I've heard of cases where the rider complains to the company and says that the driver took an inefficient route and gets the ride reduced in price, and you lose money. So that's one reason to always have them put in in the app.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Alkimist said:


> Hello, I am new to lyft


welcome newbie


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

valor said:


> I've heard of cases where the rider complains to the company and says that the driver took an inefficient route and gets the ride reduced in price, and you lose money. So that's one reason to always have them put in in the app.


Those cases we're caused by bad drivers that really took the pax around or took an inefficient route.

If I have multiple stops and no address on app, I just screenshot my waze app for the destinations and use it as proof.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Just remember that every time you stop for someone to do their shopping you're are getting paid $0.xx/min. Which in LA translates to $9/hr.

Depending on the person and where they're stopping I'll wait otherwise I say that I can't wait because there's someone else already lined up and waiting for me. Better than having an abuser make you wait while they do their grocery shopping and better than leaving them because you got pissed off waiting for too long.

But in all cases I rate them 3 or below so I never cross with them again.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

JuniorSF said:


> Those cases we're caused by bad drivers that really took the pax around or took an inefficient route.
> 
> If I have multiple stops and no address on app, I just screenshot my waze app for the destinations and use it as proof.


I agree with valor, pax will try to say you took a bad route. I try to have them input it, or I do it if they claim they can't. Either that or email uber first to say they made multiple stops before Uber undercuts you without telling you.



cenTiPede said:


> Just remember that every time you stop for someone to do their shopping you're are getting paid $0.xx/min. Which in LA translates to $9/hr.
> 
> .


Yeap not a lot. Esp at reg rate. I don't mind waiting though at 2.0x boost/surge


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

I am confused now, does Lyft app only calculate the best route regardless of what route you take? or does it actually count your own route? in many cases pax request to go to gas stations/restaurants and i assume Lyft pays me for that, is that correct?


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

You get paid for what you drive. Unless the PAX complains and customer service sides with them. 

The Lyft app is dumb and it doesn't know the best route.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Lyfty said:


> I am confused now, does Lyft app only calculate the best route regardless of what route you take? or does it actually count your own route? in many cases pax request to go to gas stations/restaurants and i assume Lyft pays me for that, is that correct?


You get paid for the miles and mins you drove. Not what the distance lyft app shows.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> I agree with valor, pax will try to say you took a bad route. I try to have them input it, or I do it if they claim they can't. Either that or email uber first to say they made multiple stops before Uber undercuts you without telling you.
> 
> Yeap not a lot. Esp at reg rate. I don't mind waiting though at 2.0x boost/surge


Oh, guess i wasn't able to clarify sorry. What i meant was I input each destination on lyft app first for every stop, then after I end trip, I screen shot waze for all the stops made.


----------



## Alkimist (Feb 5, 2017)

So uber and lyft knows our exact location and how long we stayed on a ceetain spot? So the navigation in our apps are just for show? Coz even if we dont follow it it would still be different from them?


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Alkimist said:


> So uber and lyft knows our exact location and how long we stayed on a ceetain spot? So the navigation in our apps are just for show? Coz even if we dont follow it it would still be different from them?


Lyft/Uber app shows the shortest route. But both use total time and distance travelled.

Pretty sure they dont know time stayed on certain spot, but timer is running from once you arrived til you click drop off.


----------



## Alkimist (Feb 5, 2017)

JuniorSF said:


> You will still get the right fare as far as I've experienced. If he doesn't want to add multiple stops, just try changing the next destination on your end to where he's going first. Then change it afterwards to where his final destination is at.


Changing the destination is kinda dangerous coz rider always tells you about the stop over when you're already driving and i dont have time to change it. Is it okay just to leave the app alone and just complete the trip onced we reach the final destination coz it doesnt do anything if they track our evry movement


----------



## Alkimist (Feb 5, 2017)

JuniorSF said:


> Lyft/Uber app shows the shortest route. But both use total time and distance travelled.
> 
> Pretty sure they dont know time stayed on certain spot, but timer is running from once you arrived til you click drop off.


I dont think timer on uber works. Coz when i arrive at the pick up location its always 1 min but on lyft theres a coutdown.


----------



## Alkimist (Feb 5, 2017)

I also tried it on my buddy, when we arrived at the destination. We waited for 5 mins to see if the fare would really change but it didnt.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Alkimist said:


> Changing the destination is kinda dangerous coz rider always tells you about the stop over when you're already driving and i dont have time to change it. Is it okay just to leave the app alone and just complete the trip onced we reach the final destination coz it doesnt do anything if they track our evry movement


If pax won't change it, I let them know that I will pull over safely and change it. That way they might change their mind and change it themselves, or wait for me to do it for em. Either way, do it safely.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Alkimist said:


> I dont think timer on uber works. Coz when i arrive at the pick up location its always 1 min but on lyft theres a coutdown.


Haven't drove for Uber for some time now, so not sure what their timer policy is now.

As far as regular lyft, once you click arrive, timer shows that you are getting paid while waiting. But yeah, its only $0.10-0.20/min


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

I always ask them to put in a destination. 2 situations happened recently.
A guy was picking up 2 friends, 2 different locations, then going to a bar. He had put second friends address as destination, but once second friend got in the car, Lyft threw another ride in my queue, so I had to end the trip.
2nd situation. There was no location and when I asked him to put it in he said he didn't know the address. I suggested he could put in street intersections. He finally input address but said what if he wanted to go to several places and have me wait. I suggested putting in multiple stops. He says he likes Lyft at his call. So basically a limo service to wait for him for 30 minutes at a location and go to the next location. I said I generally wait only 5 minutes. Apparently other drivers are doing this. Or so he said. I can't imagine that.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

I always ask them to put in a destination. 2 situations happened recently.
A guy was picking up 2 friends, 2 different locations, then going to a bar. He had put second friends address as destination, but once second friend got in the car, Lyft threw another ride in my queue, so I had to end the trip.
2nd situation. There was no location and when I asked him to put it in he said he didn't know the address. I suggested he could put in street intersections. He finally input address but said what if he wanted to go to several places and have me wait. I suggested putting in multiple stops. He says he likes Lyft at his call. So basically a limo service to wait for him for 30 minutes at a location and go to the next location. I said I generally wait only 5 minutes. Apparently other drivers are doing this. Or so he said. I can't imagine that.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Shelovespets said:


> I always ask them to put in a destination. 2 situations happened recently.
> A guy was picking up 2 friends, 2 different locations, then going to a bar. He had put second friends address as destination, but once second friend got in the car, Lyft threw another ride in my queue, so I had to end the trip.
> 2nd situation. There was no location and when I asked him to put it in he said he didn't know the address. I suggested he could put in street intersections. He finally input address but said what if he wanted to go to several places and have me wait. I suggested putting in multiple stops. He says he likes Lyft at his call. So basically a limo service to wait for him for 30 minutes at a location and go to the next location. I said I generally wait only 5 minutes. Apparently other drivers are doing this. Or so he said. I can't imagine that.


If someone has been added on queue, you can still change destination of first pax,but most likely will lose 2nd pax on queue. That's why that's one good reason to let pax know to input myltiple destinations instead. So you dont lose the 2nd pax on queue.

I won't be waiting for more than 5mins. That's why when lyft added multiple stops, some passengers think that they can do that. Get coffee, shop, or whatever. But multiple stops shouldve been just a pick up or drop off on said multiple stop points.

And I hate how they really think that they can leave you outside on a busy street, I always let them know I can't stay for long and I have to move around else I get a ticket


----------

